# Australia and New Zealand consider single currency



## Steve_Barnett (Apr 6, 2012)

Terrible idea, the only ones to benefit would be private banks, we only have to look at Europe to see what would happen, the governments have all had their Budgets Ristricted!!, they have lost their sovereignty, the private banks win as people are forced to go to them to borrow money to survive, instead of being able to rely on sovereign money from governments, so private banks get wealthier, people starve as pensions, government services etc are reduced!!


----------

